# BrewHart BBQ Football Season!!!



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

<SPAN class=text_exposed_hide><SPAN class=text_exposed_link>Remember your not truely "Ready For Some Football", if you dont have some BrewHart BBQ Slow Smoked Pulled Pork and Tender Juicy Ribs and our Sticky Sauce!!!!! Don't forget to add an open fire cast Iron baked Peach Cobbler For Dessert.<SPAN class=text_exposed_hide>...<SPAN class=text_exposed_show>......Book your party now and you will get a 10% Discount. Go ahead and look at the Calander. You can never Plan to soon for Football!

<SPAN class=text_exposed_hide><SPAN class=text_exposed_link><SPAN class=text_exposed_show>Keep an eye out for specials through this time. All bookings must be no less than one week before the saturday that you would like to book. Contact me for details at [email protected] please let us know where you heard about us....

<SPAN class=text_exposed_hide><SPAN class=text_exposed_link><SPAN class=text_exposed_show>We will see you at Kick Off!!!!


----------

